
Soccer Robots Score on Humans at RoboCup: GOOOOOOAL - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/diy/soccer-robots-score-on-humans-at-robocup#.U9j99x237HY.hackernews
======
JetSpiegel
> RoboCup's goal is to make this work with humanoid robots, but I'm not sure
> what the point is of doing that, besides that it would give the robots
> artificial ankles to grab after they fall over in dramatic fashion.

I would certainly watch that.

